# Solved: The Ethernet card is not detected



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

Hello and thank you in advance!!!
I cant connect to the internet(no problem with the conection before  ) and when I run the program SIW.exe that lists all the components of my PC, the Ethernet card is not detected. The Ethernet cable has light but not flushing light. After opening the PC case I saw that the Ethernet card is not in a slot form that I could replace it, but it is one piece with the motherboard. Please help ! The details of my Dell Dimension 5150 PC are:

Motherboard details:

Property Value
Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
Model :	0WG261
Version: 
Serial Number:	..CN698615CR1A01.
Chipset Model:	945G Memory Controller Hub (MCH)
Chipset Vendor:	Intel Corporation

CPU:	Intel Pentium 4 HT
CPU socket:	LGA775
Processor Upgrade:	ZIF Socket
Max CPU speed:	4000 MHz

Slots:	2 PCI


OnBoard devices:	
Disabled Video:	Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950

Characteristics:	
- Multi Proccesor supported


Capacity:	1024 MBytes
Location:	System board or motherboard
Maximum Capacity:	1024 MBytes
Slots:	4
Error Correction:	None
Name:	Physical Memory Array
Use:	System memory

SMBus:	@ffff


PCI details:

Property Value
Vendor:	8086h Intel Corporation
Device:	27DCh 82801GB I/O Controller Hub LAN
Subsystem Vendor:	1028h Dell Computer Corp
Subsystem Device:	01ABh 
Command:	0117h I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, MemWrite+Invalidate, System Errors
Status:	0290h Has Capabilities List, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing
Revision:	01h
Header Type:	00h
Bus Latency Timer:	40h
Minimum Bus Grant:	08h
Maximum Bus Latency:	38h
Self test:	00h Self test not supported
Cache line size:	64 Bytes (16 DWords)
PCI Class:	02h Network
PCI Class Type:	20000h Ethernet

DeviceDesc	Ethernet Controller
LocationInformation	PCI bus 3, device 8, function 0
Capabilities	0
HardwareID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&SUBSYS_01AB1028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&SUBSYS_01AB1028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&CC_0200
CompatibleIDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&REV_01
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0200
PCI\VEN_8086
PCI\CC_020000
PCI\CC_0200
ClassGUID	{4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Class	Unknown
ConfigFlags	40
Driver	{4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000

Other devices
Class	Unknown
Icon	-18



CPU details:

CPU 
1 physical processor / 2 logical processors
Vendor:	GenuineIntel
CPU Full Name:	Intel Pentium 4 HT
CPU Name:	Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
Code Name:	Prescott-2M
Technology:	0.09µ
Platform Name:	LGA775
Type:	Original OEM processor
FSB Mode:	QDR
CPU Number:	2
Platform ID:	4
Microcode ID:	05
Type ID:	0
CPU Clock:	2992.54
System Bus Clock:	798.01
System Clock:	199.50
Multiplier:	15.00
Original Clock:	3000.00
Original Bus Clock:	800.00
Original System Clock:	200.00
Original Multiplier:	15.00
L2 Cache Speed:	2992.54 MHz
L2 Cache Speed:	Full
CPU Family:	F
CPU Model:	4
CPU Stepping:	3
Family Extended:	00
APIC:	00
HyperThreading:	2
L1 T-Cache:	12 KµOps
L1 D-Cache:	16 KB
L2 Cache:	2048 KB
RDMSR	: 00000000 00000000 0F12010F 00000000
MMX:	yes
MMX+:	no
SSE:	yes
SSE2:	yes
SSE3:	yes
3DNow!:	no
3DNow!+:	no
HyperThreading:	yes
IA-64:	no
AMD64:	no
EM64T:	yes
NX/XD:	yes
SpeedStep:	yes
PowerNow!:	no
LongHaul:	no
LongRun:	no
Architecture:	x86


----------



## Geordan (Jun 7, 2007)

did u reinstalled windows ? 

if so .. try to use the CD that came with your computer ( the MAINBOARD drivers ) ... or try to find it on the manufacturer's site ..


----------



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

Geordan said:


> did u reinstalled windows ?
> 
> if so .. try to use the CD that came with your computer ( the MAINBOARD drivers ) ... or try to find it on the manufacturer's site ..


Yes i reinstalled windows


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

GO yo device mgr- eathernet


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry network in device mgr


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

intel pro/100 network driver 
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=136142


----------



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

frankjohn said:


> Sorry network in device mgr


Sorry,FrankJohn i do not understand. What's the meaning of < network in device mgr>.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Viev system information- go to device managment- look for network adapters-click an adapters is it showing your net card? if so try to update driver


----------



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

frankjohn said:


> Viev system information- go to device managment- look for network adapters-click an adapters is it showing your net card? if so try to update driver


showing no net card 
thank you for your help


----------



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

replay said:


> intel pro/100 network driver
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=136142


Replay, you do not know from what mess you save me!!!:up: :up: :up:  
A VERY VERY VERY BIG THANK YOU TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:up:  :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:       :up: :up: :up:


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Try VWS post ? if no luck buy new, they are not expensive


----------



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

frankjohn said:


> Try VWS post ? if no luck buy new, they are not expensive


:up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------

